# Hello



## Hapkidoguy (Feb 27, 2013)

I missed this yesterday when I was posting everywhere. This looks like an interesting site. As you can probably tell by my name I was studying Hapkido. I also have experience in TKD. I am currently without a school since the closest is almost an hour away. However I have training mats and a Punching bag in my basement as well as a training partner. so i am still training. I look forward to getting to know people.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to martial talk!  I look forward to your perspective.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the site (psst not sure if you are, but if you're looking for more training partners, there's a forum where you can post where you live and what you're looking for and people will pm you if they live near you/are interested..just a thought...)


----------



## seasoned (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello and Welcome from another relatively new poster to the forum.


----------



## Hapkidoguy (Feb 28, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome to the site (psst not sure if you are, but if you're looking for more training partners, there's a forum where you can post where you live and what you're looking for and people will pm you if they live near you/are interested..just a thought...)


I live in PODUNK Kansas :wavey:. There are 1200 people so I doubt to many know HKD. But ya I will maybe need to look into it.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe you should start your own school Gary..


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome...

:hmm: Hapkido you say...I would have never guessed


----------



## Hapkidoguy (Mar 1, 2013)

Instructor said:


> Maybe you should start your own school Gary..



I had one before I moved. Right now I have to find a job then maybe start a school. Although I dont usually charge for teaching. I like to just impart what knowledge I have .


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT! I know quite a few guys who do HKD, and there are some great resources out there for someone studying on their own!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry I missed this before.  Welcome to MT!  I am also a Hapkido student.  Look forward to you input.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

